# Aer Lingus online check-in facility



## HMC (9 Dec 2011)

I've used the online check-in facility with AL a couple of times before but the last time was around a year ago.  When I tried to check in online this morning, I was unable to do so without first selecting my seat.  But all the seats have a charge between 5 and 15 euro.  As my flight is short I couldn't care less where I sit.

So now I suppose I will have to either cough up a fiver each way if I want to check in in advance, or queue up at the airport instead ?


----------



## Berni (9 Dec 2011)

When is your flight?
If you're trying to check in more than 36 hours before the flight, you've to pay priority/seat charge. Otherwise its free.

If you can't get checked in online, they have fastpass terminals Dublin airport where you can check yourself in.


----------



## HMC (9 Dec 2011)

Hi Berni,

Thanks for clarifying that.  I'm clearly trying to check in too early.  

HMC


----------



## roker (11 Dec 2011)

So what happens if you go on holiday, you do not know if there is a computer where you go, so you check in before you leave for going and coming back ?


----------



## Time (11 Dec 2011)

You check in at the airport.


----------



## Slim (11 Dec 2011)

roker said:


> So what happens if you go on holiday, you do not know if there is a computer where you go, so you check in before you leave for going and coming back ?


 
Yes, you can print your return boarding pass before you go.


----------



## gipimann (11 Dec 2011)

roker said:


> So what happens if you go on holiday, you do not know if there is a computer where you go, so you check in before you leave for going and coming back ?



Unless you've paid for a seat or your returning the same day/next day, you can't check in with Aer Lingus for your return flight at the same time as checking in for your departure flight because of the 36 hr online check-in restriction.

If you pay for a seat, I think you can check in 30 days in advance.


----------



## roker (12 Dec 2011)

Exactly what I though, so it cost you more to come back


----------



## dereko1969 (12 Dec 2011)

No you just check in at the desk like always. You're not obliged to check-in online with Aer Lingus.


----------



## elcato (12 Dec 2011)

If you have booked a seat in advance for the return leg, you will have to check in at the desk of the airport. You cannot check in online if you have already reserved the seat. Note: You can checkin online for the outward flight.


----------



## emmt (12 Dec 2011)

There are several ways you can check in with Aer Lingus

1) the old way - at the check in desk at the airport

2) Using the Fast Pass kiosks at the airport

3) Using web check in on aerlingus.com - subject to a time restriction *Some airports are *available from 30 hours in advance up to 2 hours before your  scheduled departure time. New York (JFK), Boston and Chicago is available from 24 hours in advance up to 2 hours before your  scheduled departure time.

4) Using advance web check in on aerlingus.com. This is the only one that requires you to have purchased a seat on the aircraft in advance of checking in.



> If you have booked a seat in advance for the return leg, you will have  to check in at the desk of the airport. You cannot check in online if  you have already reserved the seat.



this is incorrect as far as Im aware. If you have already reserved the seat, you can do advance check in, subject to the time restrictions of *30 days and 30 hours before your scheduled departure time.*


----------



## elcato (12 Dec 2011)

> this is incorrect as far as Im aware. If you have already reserved the  seat, you can do advance check in, subject to the time restrictions of *30 days and 30 hours before your scheduled departure time*


As I stated you can checkin online for the outward journey but not for the return. I speak from experience of attempting to checkin on a return flight from Spain this year. When I got to the airport the check in desk also re-iterated this when I was there. Of course this may be just a Spanish thing.


----------



## emmt (12 Dec 2011)

May be a Spanish and a French thing. Looking at aerlingus.com, it lists airports within these countries where web check in is available, suggesting its not available for all airports within the country. i have a vague recollection as well that some Spanish airports werent covered.


----------



## elcato (12 Dec 2011)

> May be a Spanish and a French thing. Looking at aerlingus.com, it lists  airports within these countries where web check in is available,  suggesting its not available for all airports within the country.


Two passengers that were travelling with us and had not pre booked their seat checked in online as per normal so it was not that the airport would not allow web checkins.


----------



## Homer (12 Dec 2011)

elcato said:


> As I stated you can checkin online for the outward journey but not for the return. I speak from experience of attempting to checkin on a return flight from Spain this year. When I got to the airport the check in desk also re-iterated this when I was there. Of course this may be just a Spanish thing.



I think it must be just a Spanish thing.

My wife and I were in Portugal last month and we flew out with Ryanair and back with Aer Lingus.  We paid for our seats on our flight back so that we could check in online and print our boarding passes before we left home.  This was done mainly to avoid having to queue to check in at Faro airport on our way back.

Regards
Homer


----------



## elcato (13 Dec 2011)

> My wife and I were in Portugal last month and we flew out with Ryanair  and back with Aer Lingus.  We paid for our seats on our flight back so  that we could check in online and print our boarding passes before we  left home.  This was done mainly to avoid having to queue to check in at  Faro airport on our way back.


Deffo a Spanish thing so. The sirport in question was Palma, Majorca for future reference.


----------



## Lee May (28 Dec 2012)

This was  very useful forum for answering the questions not covered on the Aer LINGUs website for check-in once one has pre-selected seats for homeward journey. Thank you all.


----------



## TreeTiger (28 Dec 2012)

elcato said:


> As I stated you can checkin online for the outward journey but not for the return. I speak from experience of attempting to checkin on a return flight from Spain this year. When I got to the airport the check in desk also re-iterated this when I was there. Of course this may be just a Spanish thing.



I went to the Canaries last month, and paid an extra fiver each way for the seats when booking.  I was able to print out boarding passes for the outbound and return flights before leaving Ireland.

When we arrived at the airport for our return flight there was a big queue at the checkin desk.  However the desk alongside was for bag drop and had no queue, so we were able to get rid of the bags early and go straight through security.  We reckoned it was well worth the five euros!


----------



## IsleOfMan (29 Dec 2012)

roker said:


> So what happens if you go on holiday, you do not know if there is a computer where you go, so you check in before you leave for going and coming back ?


 
I have often used local libraries for checking in online. This service may not be available in the smaller towns though. You usually only pay 10c for the printing costs per sheet.


----------



## moonman (7 Jan 2013)

i flew from malaga to dublin  during november with aer lingus on the  2-15 flight. we flew home on sunday 18th . the day before at  approx 12 noon i went down to an intrenet cafe/telephone kiosk shop and printed out the boarding passes for my wife and myself. i asked the chap in the shop to print them for me in black and white ,  cost 50 cent which included internet time .  this was in los boliches which is near fuengirola.  there are lots of thes shops in the fuengirola/benalmadena/torremolinos areas  . as we only had hand luggage we went straight to security we did not have any problem at the airport. once its inside the 30 hour limit it works out well.


----------

